# cadillac digital dash...



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Does anybody have a write up on how to do a digital dash conversion on a 77 caddy coupe deville?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.dakotadigital.com/


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Dont do dakota digital. Go get a dash out of a 90-92 brougham. The dash and all of the 90s woodgrain will fit right on the dash. As for wiring every thing work out like it was said in the Lowrider Magizine article, except for the speedo. If you look in Maintainance and Repair there is a whole topic on it. Go to the last few pages, because in them its explained how to wire up the speedo in 80-81 Caddys, it will be the same for your 77. 
If you still cant figure it out bring it to me Ive done it about 5 times, two time were in my own cars. And I have the dash for sale if you need it :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Nov 10 2007, 12:31 PM~9197733
> *Dont do dakota digital. Go get a dash out of a 90-92 brougham. The dash and all of the 90s woodgrain will fit right on the dash. As for wiring every thing work out like it was said in the Lowrider Magizine article, except for the speedo. If you look in Maintainance and Repair there is a whole topic on it. Go to the last few pages, because in them its explained how to wire up the speedo in 80-81 Caddys, it will be the same for your 77.
> If you still cant figure it out bring it to me Ive done it about 5 times, two time were in my own cars. And I have the dash for sale if you need it :biggrin:
> *



Good looking out bro. I have the dash and cluster as well just needs to be wired up. What's issue was the article on?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

on here in matinece and repair, is a whole topic on it.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Nov 14 2007, 09:39 AM~9225123
> *Good looking out bro. I have the dash and cluster as well just needs to be wired up. What's issue was the article on?
> *


 March 05 I think


----------

